# Aep



## bass man (Sep 1, 2006)

We did realy good Saturday & Sunday , overall about 20 bass & can't count the bluegill to many.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice job bman! Finally an AEP report, thought the place was dead. If you don't mind me asking, what seems to be working the best down there right now lure wise?

Thanks,

Dre


----------



## bass man (Sep 1, 2006)

I was using a shad colored 3/8 spinner bate and a blue w/ blue fleck burkley power worm.


----------



## bass man (Sep 1, 2006)

I was using a shad colored 3/8 spinner bate and a blue w/ blue fleck burkley power worm.


----------



## jeffersa (Mar 18, 2011)

Where abouts? I was there on Saturday and got shut out! Most of the camp grounds were closed but did hit the ponds close to Campground C.


----------



## bass man (Sep 1, 2006)

I was around Rural Dale rd area.


----------



## Jeremy_84 (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks like you did pretty well. Nice pics!

I haven't made it out there yet. But I definitely will be. I go out every so often and shore fish several ponds. And other times I take out the jon boat to the ponds that don't have fishable shores. Those are the best producing ponds in my opinion. The ponds around the campgrounds can at times be tricky and get fished to much. The best ones are the ones out in the fields off the beaten path. Usually 4x4 needed.

Good luck to everyone else fishing those areas.


----------



## Ferg11 (May 20, 2010)

good job. i need to get down there soon


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Nice report! I've not been there for years but going to try to get there this year a few times. I used to like the bluegill fishing as much as the bass! I've never gone this early in the year but after reading your report I'm thinking about going this weekend!


----------

